
Fork on Xen is extremely slow (Redis documentation) - antirez
http://redis.io/topics/latency
======
antirez
Linux beefy VM on VMware:

    
    
        6.0GB RSS forked in 77 milliseconds
        (12.8 milliseconds per GB).
    

Linux running on physical machine (Unknown HW):

    
    
        6.1GB RSS forked in 80 milliseconds
        (13.1 milliseconds per GB)
    

Linux running on physical machine (Xeon @ 2.27Ghz):

    
    
        0.9GB RSS forked into 62 milliseconds
        (9 milliseconds per GB).
    

Linux VM on EC2 (Xen):

    
    
        6.1GB RSS forked in 1460 milliseconds
        (239.3 milliseconds per GB).
    

Linux VM on Linode (Xen):

    
    
        0.9GBRSS forked into 382 millisecodns
        (424 milliseconds per GB).

